# Is this good? Comments ;)



## saltylifter (Feb 11, 2017)

585lbs x 5 reps 
Felt great
Had to get a quick leg workout in due to the reserves obligations.


----------



## snake (Feb 11, 2017)

Bad news; all high.
Good news; You can sink them you strong fuuk. Stop selling them short.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 11, 2017)

damn !!!! good job looks great to me


----------



## bigdog (Feb 11, 2017)

A little high but at 585 just getting it out the rack takes balls lol... kill it salty!


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 11, 2017)

Uh, yeah, looks pretty good to me, high or not. Strong work.


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 11, 2017)

Define goood.... 










Ohh nevermind I can't say shit.  585 would snap my skinny ass legs like uncooked angel hair pasta.


----------



## IHI (Feb 11, 2017)

Damn salty, always look forward to your vids since theyre always badass


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 12, 2017)

snake said:


> Bad news; all high.
> Good news; You can sink them you strong fuuk. Stop selling them short.



I agree all were high, but damn it it felt good lol



Youngblood1984 said:


> damn !!!! good job looks great to me



Thanks man appreciate it allot 



bigdog said:


> A little high but at 585 just getting it out the rack takes balls lol... kill it salty!


Didn't feel like I had balls after that lol



BRICKS said:


> Uh, yeah, looks pretty good to me, high or not. Strong work.


Thanks man 



widehips71 said:


> Define goood....
> 
> Everyone has a diffrent good. Felt good so I'm happy
> 
> Ohh nevermind I can't say shit.  585 would snap my skinny ass legs like uncooked angel hair pasta.


Chicken legs lol 



IHI said:


> Damn salty, always look forward to your vids since theyre always badass



Thanks man. I enjoy the comments good or bad. 
I like hearing from you guys


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 12, 2017)

Well salty the truth is no. Not good. You're just doing a shorter range of motion rep instead of doing an actual box squat. Box squats are tough. I'm not gonna gibe an explanation on the right way to do a box squat, I'll let tool or pillar tell u that.

With that said its still impressive with 585 brother.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 12, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Well salty the truth is no. Not good. You're just doing a shorter range of motion rep instead of doing an actual box squat. Box squats are tough. I'm not gonna gibe an explanation on the right way to do a box squat, I'll let tool or pillar tell u that.
> 
> With that said its still impressive with 585 brother.



We don't have boxs at this gym brother just benches to do high squats lol


----------



## Thezilla (Feb 12, 2017)

Shit crank some music up in there and you got 675x5 with ease! Nice work!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 12, 2017)

Thezilla said:


> Shit crank some music up in there and you got 675x5 with ease! Nice work!



Damn what kind of music u listen to that add 100 pounds to your lifts? Share the secret


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 12, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Damn what kind of music u listen to that add 100 pounds to your lifts? Share the secret



Foreigner bro


----------



## TrickWilliams (Feb 12, 2017)

Devo man. 

Foreigner works too.

So urgent, emergency


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 12, 2017)

Thezilla said:


> Shit crank some music up in there and you got 675x5 with ease! Nice work!



Damn I need that kind of music in my life. Lol.



ECKSRATED said:


> Damn what kind of music u listen to that add 100 pounds to your lifts? Share the secret


We need that kind of music man. That would mean u could do a 600 plus Bench man. Insane weight just from music.


----------



## Mathews (Feb 25, 2017)

Good work man, good work!


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 26, 2017)

Great lift salty! Your making the rest of us look bad tho


----------



## StillKickin (Feb 26, 2017)

Always like to watch your work Salty, really do.
Impressive. 
Help me a bit, since I've become a member I've seen you post several good ones.
It seems to me that you've consistently improved thru all of this.
Have you set and hit some goals for yourself?
Tell us where you started and where your at now.


----------



## Mathews (Feb 26, 2017)

Good work!


----------

